# Entrenador electrónica



## febrero59 (Sep 16, 2010)

Buenos días,

Para este curso quiero iniciarme en aprender electrónica, y estoy pensando en comprar un 
entrenador de electrónica.
¿cuál me aconsejais?

Muchas gracias,
Juan.


----------



## sammaael (Sep 16, 2010)

yo creo que lo mejor es ir comprando cada componentes que necesites y armes tus proyectos en un protoboard (no se si asi los llaman ppor alla). esto te ayudara a ver las cosas desde un punto de vista mas real, te acostumbraras a comprar lo que necesites y te divertiras muchisimo de seguro.
saludos


----------



## Selkir (Sep 16, 2010)

Si, lo mejor es que te compres una protoboard (http://www.educared.net/concurso2009/WEB_1133/images/board.jpg), compres lo que necesites para tu proyecto y ya está.
Te aconsejo que empieces por cosas simples, no te compliques la vida con amplificadores de 1.000W ni cosas así jejjeje

Espero que te diviertas en todo este mundo de la electrónica y disfruta del foro!


----------



## Silicio95 (Sep 16, 2010)

Yo empece con una protoboard que me costo 2,95 euros


----------



## tatajara (Sep 16, 2010)

Claro como dicen los colegas aparte puedes leer algunos cursillos que andan dando vuelta por el foro y además leer los temas de tu interés y para entender y a medida que vallas leyendo podrás participar cada vez más 
Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo 
Saludos tatajara


----------



## sammaael (Sep 16, 2010)

Te recomiendo que leas essto te va a ayudar a montar tus primeros circuitos en un protoboard

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/aprender-montar-circuito-protoboard-535/

en cuanto a los circitos hay muchisimos circulando por ahi y en este foro tambien te recomiendo empezar a hacer montajes con el CI 555 que son bastante interesantes y sencillos

aca dejo algunos prooyectos de diversos tipos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/

saludos


----------



## mentes (Sep 16, 2010)

Intenta construirte algo que te pueda ser útil.

Te recomiendo empezar por una Fuente de Alimentación sencilla, luego la necesitarás para tus proyectos. Móntala en la protoboard y cuando funcione, la pasas a un placa de esas que vienen perforadas.


----------



## jhonnyd (Sep 16, 2010)

febrero59 dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Para este curso quiero iniciarme en aprender electrónica, y estoy pensando en comprar un
> entrenador de electrónica.
> ...



hola ....yo me compre unas placas protoboard,..555 ...y algunos componentes varios ....ya empece a experimentar .....te cuento que esta muy interesante......y el proximo paso es definitivamente construir una fuente ....


----------



## pedrolovalencia (Sep 17, 2010)

Saludos, en mi caso te recomendaría un kit de aprendizaje, que son más caros (de hecho mucho más caros), pero que tienen las siguientes ventajas:

1- aprendes de manera progresiva ya que están pensados para ir introduciendo conceptos y componentes.
2- solo vas una vez a la tienda porque lo incluyen todo, y hay circuitos, que si nadie te dice nada no los montarías jamás.
3- son compactos, no tienes un montón de montajes sueltos.

La desventaja principal es el precio, son caros.

A mí me regalaron uno de cebekit 300-en-1 (referencia mk-908), vale sobre los 110 euros, pero si cuentas todo lo que tiene más la progresividad que te ofrece, pues no es tan caro.

Un saludo.

Pedrolo (Valencia)


----------



## febrero59 (Sep 17, 2010)

Gracias por la ayuda,

La verdad es que lo de la protoboard me parece interesante, aunque por mis limitaciones... estoy más con lo indicado con Pedrolo.
Pedrolo: ¿Qué kit me aconsejas? ¿el que te dieron?. Hay otro de la misma marca que anuncian con 500 prácticas, ¿lo conoces?.

Juan.


----------



## mentes (Sep 17, 2010)

No conocía los entrenadores para electrónica y con el mensaje de pedrolo los he descubierto, tienen muy buena pinta excepto como apunta él por el precio.

Ten en cuenta que el modelo de 500 prácticas cuesta 375€, con ese dinero tienes para montarte un laboratorio en casa. Con Fuente de alimentación regulable, protoboards, multímetro, soldador y montañas de componentes.

Aquí tienes 150 prácticas que se pueden hacer con los entrenadores de Cebek http://img.icnea.net/Forum/E6001/ftp/1_Mx909-Prácticas-de-1-hasta150.pdf

Un curiosidad, la práctica 5 "Ruleta Digital", ¡necesitas 45 cables para montar el circuito!

No probado ninguno, pero yo haría una inversión moderada en caso de que me decantara por uno de estos.

Si te gusta experimentar y la tienda de electrónica te queda cerca de casa, yo te recomiendo la protoboard, por internet puedes encontrar montones de circuitos de todo tipo, incluso en youtube hay explicaciones.

Aquí tienes unas clases para neófitos http://www.tutoelectro.com/ desde como usar un multímetro, qué hace una resistencia, etc ... hasta los microcontroladores.


----------



## pedrolovalencia (Sep 20, 2010)

Saludos, bueno, si bajas un poco el "tiro" un entrenador de 300 prácticas, tiene un precio de 117.50 Euros, el de cebekit. Te aseguro que es más que suficiente, si me hubiera estudiado todas las prácticas, sería un fenómeno (bueno al menos tendría un excelente conocimeinto).

El precio está entre "caro" y "aceptable", pero claro uno que se vaya a 200 o 300 euros ya me parece desproporcionado.

Saludos 

Pedrolo (Valencia)


----------



## jonmar (Sep 20, 2010)

todo el mundo dice lo que debes hacer, y es cierto. jejeje! es sencillo, lo primero que te recomiendo hacer para practicar es hacer el Famosísimo puente rectificador y el filtro. hay infinidad de circuitos asi   solo pon DIAGRAMA PUENTE RECTIFICADOR en google y te apareceran un millon! 
Has escogido lo mejor de este mundo jaja! la electrónica.


----------



## febrero59 (Sep 23, 2010)

Buenas noches,

Ya lo tengo casi claro, por lo que voy a optar por comprar:
- El entrenador de 300 prácticas de cebekit
- Una protoboard para iniciarme en su utilización.

Este fin de semana haré el pedido.
Gracias a todos por vuestro buenos consejos.
Juan.


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 7, 2010)

si despues queres avanzar un poco mas, podes probar ir a la parte https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/ y vas a encontrar circuitos muuuuy interesantes!
claro, elegí el que este mas a tu alcance


----------

